# horwich mountain bike track



## bsccj (10 May 2011)

been told about a track in horwich bolton does anyone no where it is thanks


----------



## Silver Fox (10 May 2011)

bsccj said:


> been told about a track in horwich bolton does anyone no where it is thanks



Could possibly be Rivington Pike which is situated between Adlington and Horwich, it's top mtb country round there.


http://www.theedgecy.../rivington-pike


http://www.about-rivington.co.uk/



Park at either the Upper or Lower Barn ( BL6 7SB ) and take it from there. There's an info centre at the Lower Barn that sells trail maps.


----------



## Globalti (11 May 2011)

There are also two excellent little tracks off the top of Billinge Hill, just outside Blackburn. It's the obvious rounded wooded hill you can see from almost anywhere else. Best access is from Witton Park. Local club BAD was involved in the building. They will give you an evening of fun.


----------



## davefb (11 May 2011)

I'd love to know the rivington stuff as well, I was down there two weekends ago, I could find some tracks, but they were more paths for walkers than anything else... change from being on the road though !

Lots of cyclists though


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (12 May 2011)

i think the place you are thinking of healey nab i go up there quite alot its good to session and learn new things here's a map hope it helps
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl have fun mite see you up there some time 
cheers mike


----------



## davefb (12 May 2011)

couldnt get link to work, but found this...

http://www.moredirt....Nab-Trails/395/


tnx 


also , i've cycled around philipps park and clifton country park , not too bad..


----------



## Rollon (21 Jul 2011)

http://www.westpenninemoors.com/mtbtrails
Being an older novice and curious as this is local to me, I went today to have alook around. I managed to get halfway down the Red route, avoiding most of the drop offs with plenty of stops.
A steep in many places narrow route through the woods. Tree lined so plenty of chances to come to a sudden stop. Twists and turns, switchbacks etc.
For me it was far too demanding, but an experienced rider would find it challenging too I think.
Dave.


----------

